# New Concept for Superliner Bedroom w pics



## dlagrua (Feb 17, 2013)

I was probing around the net and came upon these photos of an actual bedroom on a train. I am suggesting to Amtrak that they employ this superior design on the next Superliner order. It looks to be far more comfortable than the current bedroom design,


----------



## RRrich (Feb 17, 2013)

2 bedrooms per car? :giggle:


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 17, 2013)

Part of the reason I travel by train is to "get away". This looks too homey.


----------



## Hanno (Feb 17, 2013)

Looks good to me although it might be a little pricey!

In the late eighties we took the American Orient Express from WAS to CHI and had a room almost this nice but not nearly as large. It was a great trip. And just a side note about this trip. There was a film crew on board from France. About a year later a colleague from the German office of the company I was working for at the time happened to see the video on German TV and happened to notice a shot of me eating dinner (I was a star for all but 5 seconds). She was kind enough to get a copy of the video for me. I didn't (and don't) understand what they are saying but the pictures are nice and the trip was great!


----------



## vacationer1954 (Feb 17, 2013)

Probability: Small.


----------



## June the Coach Rider (Feb 17, 2013)

You think the price of a bedroom is expensive now? I cannot image what a bedroom like this would cost.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Feb 17, 2013)

How did a picture of one of the crew dorm rooms on the Penthouse Suite get out? :excl:


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 17, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> How did a picture of one of the crew dorm rooms on the Penthouse Suite get out? :excl:


----------



## me_little_me (Feb 17, 2013)

That's not an Amtrak bedroom, silly. It's only a roomette. The bedroom has a couch, chair and 46" TV as well as the bed!


----------



## rusty spike (Feb 17, 2013)

me_little_me said:


> That's not an Amtrak bedroom, silly. It's only a roomette. The bedroom has a couch, chair and 46" TV as well as the bed!


That bedroom belongs to the POTUS. On AMTRAK ONE. The bedroom pictured here must be for VPOTUS(Amtrak Joe Biden)

edited for typo


----------



## Texan Eagle (Feb 17, 2013)

That photo is from The Maharajas Express, a super high-end luxury tourist train operating in India. Lots more photos of the accommodation options in this gallery.

As for the costs, this room costs $22,000 (yes, twenty two thousand US dollars only  ) for a 7 night 8 day trip, so do the math, $5,000 or so for a typical 2 night trip from Chicago to West coast on a Superliner equipped train. Imagine the number of AGR points you'd accumulate


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 17, 2013)

*Yes, that is a photo of The Maharajas Express. Our Jis takes that train when*

*he is traveling in India!!*


----------



## Carolyn Jane (Feb 17, 2013)

Don't think my sister would like to share that bed with me, unless it is a king...CJ


----------



## KrazyKoala (Feb 17, 2013)

The ones in Australia are like this as well as AMAZING lounge and dining cars. They bring tea and coffee to your room every morning and even a bottle of wine. The have gold class and platinum class. It seems like all other countries have these cars except the USA.


----------



## Gingee (Feb 17, 2013)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeM (Feb 17, 2013)

Isn't VIA building a deluxe bedroom accommodation for the Canadian, which will feature extra large windows, full bathroom, and tv in the room? Not as over the top as this, but definitely a step up from a lower level roomette.


----------



## railiner (Feb 17, 2013)

Reminds me of a hotel in Pa. (was it Wilkes-Barre?), that I stayed at in the late '70's. It utilized what I believe were former Lackawanna MU cars, that were converted to two bedrooms per car......


----------



## trainviews (Feb 18, 2013)

Am I the only one that finds the interior design in that room slightly nauseating?


----------



## cirdan (Feb 18, 2013)

Texan Eagle said:


> That photo is from The Maharajas Express, a super high-end luxury tourist train operating in India. Lots more photos of the accommodation options in this gallery.
> As for the costs, this room costs $22,000 (yes, twenty two thousand US dollars only  ) for a 7 night 8 day trip, so do the math, $5,000 or so for a typical 2 night trip from Chicago to West coast on a Superliner equipped train. Imagine the number of AGR points you'd accumulate


well spotted.

Do you have a clue what the train you can see outside the window is. I wasn't aware of any trains like that in India.

It reminds me more of a Swiss double decker. But of course it can't be.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 18, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> How did a picture of one of the crew dorm rooms on the Penthouse Suite get out? :excl:


And how do you know this is a crew dorm room? Have you been snooping around the Penthouse Suite? h34r:


----------



## VentureForth (Feb 18, 2013)

cirdan said:


> well spotted.
> Do you have a clue what the train you can see outside the window is. I wasn't aware of any trains like that in India.
> 
> It reminds me more of a Swiss double decker. But of course it can't be.


That's a typical non-airconditioned coach on India Rail.



]



Texan Eagle said:


> That photo is from The Maharajas Express, a super high-end luxury tourist train operating in India. Lots more photos of the accommodation options in this gallery.
> As for the costs, this room costs $22,000 (yes, twenty two thousand US dollars only  ) for a 7 night 8 day trip, so do the math, $5,000 or so for a typical 2 night trip from Chicago to West coast on a Superliner equipped train. Imagine the number of AGR points you'd accumulate


And who said IR was a cheap ride?


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > How did a picture of one of the crew dorm rooms on the Penthouse Suite get out? :excl:
> ...


No, nothing so sinister. Having met the_traveler, I'm surprised you couldn't tell, as I did, that he would never settle for something so pedestrian for himself, but that he would also make sure the PS crew was well taken care of. So it was purely a guess on my part based on an old family maxim: If you can't blind them with science, baffle them with bull manure.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 18, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > The Davy Crockett said:
> ...


So, have you applied for a job on the PS crew?


----------



## zepherdude (Feb 18, 2013)

trainviews said:


> Am I the only one that finds the interior design in that room slightly nauseating?


Nope, I do too. I have no real words but uncomfortable. No comfy chairs, the bedspread, plus I would have trouble coming up with all of the $22,000 per trip. I will stick to the Amtrak sardine can! I just read it was India. Lotta space for one or two persons.


----------



## trainman74 (Feb 18, 2013)

KrazyKoala said:


> The ones in Australia are like this as well as AMAZING lounge and dining cars.


Probably more accurate to say "there are ones in Australia like this" -- CountryLink between Sydney and Melbourne is nowhere near that fancy (its sleeping cars are a lot closer to Amtrak standards).


----------



## jis (Feb 18, 2013)

Shanghai said:


> *Yes, that is a photo of The Maharajas Express. Our Jis takes that train when**he is traveling in India!!*


Hah! I wish! The closest thing to this that I have actually ridden on and that too for free is in an A/C Saloon used by Railway Officers in Indias when they go out on Inspection Tours. One my Cousin in law is a senior officer of Indian Railways and on occasions I have ridden around with him while he was out on inspection trips.


----------



## crescent2 (Feb 18, 2013)

No hot tub, no french fries.  Worth only $19,999.


----------



## BigRedEO (Jan 7, 2015)

Texan Eagle said:


> That photo is from The Maharajas Express, a super high-end luxury tourist train operating in India. Lots more photos of the accommodation options in this gallery.
> 
> As for the costs, this room costs $22,000 (yes, twenty two thousand US dollars only  ) for a 7 night 8 day trip, so do the math, $5,000 or so for a typical 2 night trip from Chicago to West coast on a Superliner equipped train. Imagine the number of AGR points you'd accumulate



Actually - the Presidential Suite is now $23,000. But the original picture in this thread is one of the Junior Suites, which is "only" $9,890. A Deluxe Cabin (with twin beds) is $6,840, which might be do-able on a dream vacation someday!


----------



## chakk (Jan 7, 2015)

MikeM said:


> Isn't VIA building a deluxe bedroom accommodation for the Canadian, which will feature extra large windows, full bathroom, and tv in the room? Not as over the top as this, but definitely a step up from a lower level roomette.


In operation now in some of the Park cars. I believe that 3 rooms in the original cars are being converted to accomodate just 2 rooms, making each room about 50% larger than before. Larger windows are being installed, also. Now in operation on some of the Canadian consists.


----------



## KmH (Jan 8, 2015)

Texan Eagle said:


> That photo is from The Maharajas Express, a super high-end luxury tourist train operating in India. Lots more photos of the accommodation options in this gallery.
> 
> As for the costs, this room costs $22,000 (yes, twenty two thousand US dollars only  ) for a 7 night 8 day trip, so do the math, $5,000 or so for a typical 2 night trip from Chicago to West coast on a Superliner equipped train. Imagine the number of AGR points you'd accumulate


At the link you posted it shows a photo of the room in past #1 room and calls it a Junior Suite. A Junior Suite for the most expensive trip they offer, Heritage of India, shows a per person price of USD $9,890.00. The Presidential Suite is USD $23,700 per person on the same trip.


----------



## jis (Jan 8, 2015)

Shanghai said:


> *Yes, that is a photo of The Maharajas Express. Our Jis takes that train when*
> 
> *he is traveling in India!!*


Truth be told Jis has not traveled on an LD train in India in several years. The typical one that he would use are on the Kolkata - New Delhi route. But they are so incredibly unreliable in the winter fog season that prudence dictates flying which can still operate with CAT IIIb landing facilities. Even the prestigious Rajdhani Express regularly run 8 to 12 hours behind schedule many days in the winter. The delay is caused by thick fog which makes signal sighting impossible causing trains to operate at restricting speeds for extended periods of their run.

When I do travel LD in India I tend to opt for the decidedly more plebian AC First Class, which is remarkably inexpensive:







If I had $22,000 to spare I'd go to Tahiti or Seychelles or some other exotic place by Business Class and not waste it on spending 6 nights and days visiting places that I have already seen. Afterall I lived in Rajasthan, where the Maharajas Express mostly operates. It was my stomping ground for 18 years of my life.


----------



## dlagrua (Jan 8, 2015)

I actually started this post as a joke. Some people who never travel by train have no idea what it is like. A while back we had one guy ask what type of live entertainment does Amtrak provide onboard. I replied " the orchestra sets up in the lounge". It is difficult to understand the ignorance about passenger rail that exists.

In all seriousness, on a short LD trip, all we really require is a place to sleep and food to eat. Luxury private car accommodations are nice, but when we arrive at our destination, we can stay at a 4 or 5 star hotel for less than the cost of the bedroom add on charge.


----------



## FriskyFL (Jan 8, 2015)

Rep Mica is not amused. :-(


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 8, 2015)

FriskyFL said:


> Rep Mica is not amused. :-(


Unless he gets offered a Comp trip!!!


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 8, 2015)

dlagrua said:


> I actually started this post as a joke. Some people who never travel by train have no idea what it is like. A while back we had one guy ask what type of live entertainment does Amtrak provide onboard. *I replied " the orchestra sets up in the lounge".* It is difficult to understand the ignorance about passenger rail that exists.
> 
> In all seriousness, on a short LD trip, all we really require is a place to sleep and food to eat. Luxury private car accommodations are nice, but when we arrive at our destination, we can stay at a 4 or 5 star hotel for less than the cost of the bedroom add on charge.


I'm trying to imagine playing a violin or cello while the train rocks over switches and rough tracks.


----------



## jis (Jan 8, 2015)

The fabled Orient Express apparently did carry a whole string quartet at one time. Maybe the train operated slow enough over good track to make it possible, who knows?


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 8, 2015)

jis said:


> The fabled Orient Express apparently did carry a whole string quartet at one time. Maybe the train operated slow enough over good track to make it possible, who knows?


 Perhaps. Then the lights dim and when restored, one of the musicians is found on the floor. Dead. The suspects are all in the same lounge together. No doors were opened or closed. No murder weapon is seen. Suddenly, Hercule Poirot busts into the silent room.

"Why isn't the music playing," he exlaims, interupting himself upon observation of the victim. "Oh dear. It appears someone has been stabbed. And I know who did it."


----------



## andersone (Jan 8, 2015)

I am having an Agatha Christie moment,,,,,,


----------



## cirdan (Jan 9, 2015)

zepherdude said:


> trainviews said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only one that finds the interior design in that room slightly nauseating?
> ...


Firstly, I would struggle to come up with that money. And if I should ever decide to spend it on luxury train travel I'd prefer to spend it on a train that has some genuine history. Trains like the Orient Express are essentially time capsules (with certain allowances for today's safety and other requirements), but by and large they appear exactly as they appeared 50 or 70 years ago or more and you can picture the aristocarcy walking those corridors and sipping champaigne in the very place that you are sipping it now. Also, the artistic design of the cars is genuine and reflects the work of some of the leading designers of the period. This wsn't a landcruise from day one but once a real choice for travel requirements.

Frankly, i don't see the value of a modern day soulless fake tacky retro train, which appears all glam and expensive but is somewhat lacking in taste or context.

Now if instead they had assembled a train of restored private and luxury cars, of which India too once had a fair number ...


----------

